# Poor man’s anvil



## Mtnmac (Sep 11, 2020)

While evacuated from the CZU Lightning Complex fire I was staying at a RV park in Redwood City, about an hour from my home in Boulder Creek.  A friend suggested I go over to Alan Steel there and wander around their yard.  I spend about an hour there and found they had a pallet of short sections of railroad track, painted orange with prices on them.  I bought 2 while I was there.  When I was able to return to my home, I milled a flat surface on top, leaving a short part on the end alone.


----------



## Weldingrod1 (Sep 11, 2020)

So, is that an OMG big rail, or does your mill fit aircraft ;-)

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## brino (Sep 11, 2020)

Mtnmac said:


> they had a pallet of short sections of railroad track, painted orange



Railway speed-bumps?

(sorry I could not resist!)
-brino

...............but seriously that should take a pounding!


----------



## Nogoingback (Sep 11, 2020)

Glad to hear that you had a home to go back to.


----------



## markba633csi (Sep 12, 2020)

I love Alan steel,  been a fan for years.  Gotta go again, I could use a piece of that track
-Mark


----------



## Mtnmac (Sep 12, 2020)

Weldingrod1 said:


> So, is that an OMG big rail, or does your mill fit aircraft ;-)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Just looks that way in the photo.  It’s a DM-45 bench mill.  That used up most of the X axis travel.  The rail chunk is 12” long.


----------



## Mtnmac (Sep 12, 2020)

Nogoingback said:


> Glad to hear that you had a home to go back to.


Thanks...  We feel very lucky.  Entire neighborhoods burned up here.


----------

